# Ripristinare Lilo... [RISOLTO]

## luca82

Ciao a tutti,

ho installato in una partizione (hda2) winxp e ho sovrascritto il MBR... sapendolo avevo fatto le seguenti operazioni:

-ero riuscito tramite vmware a installare win2000 in hda2 ed a mantenere lilo nel MBR

-avevo installato lilo in hda4 (la mia root in linux...) e avevo creato tramite dd il file di 512byte per l'avvio con l'NT loader

A questo punto all'avvio avevo lilo nel MBR e nell'hda4 e l'NT loader in hda2, e se una volta scelto windows (da lilo) partiva l'NT loader e a sua volta avevo un menu tra cui potevo scegliere Win e linux... e funzionava tutto.

Ho fatto l'upgrade da windows 2k a windows xp e questa volta mi ha sovrascritto il MBR, ma nel menu posso ancora scegliere linux, ma non funziona...

Il mio problema e' che ho un portatile senza CD e non posso fare il boot da CD... ho provato con vmware da windows a far partire il live cd minimal della gentoo, ma quando provo ad avviare /sbin/lilo mi dice che la partition table non e' corretta e ricevo un errore del tipo 0x03 (che dovrebbe essere un errore di protettura di scrittura...).

La domanda e' come faccio a da windows a ripristinarmi linux senza CD/DVD?

Grazie in anticipoLast edited by luca82 on Wed Nov 15, 2006 2:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GiRa

Potresti prepararti un floppy di avvio o una penna usb di avvio.

Oppure (non so se con WinXP si può) copiarti il kernel con explore2fs (o simili) ed avviarlo con loadlin.

EDIT:

 *Quote:*   

> -avevo installato lilo in hda4 (la mia root in linux...) e avevo creato tramite dd il file di 512byte per l'avvio con l'NT loader 

 

Puoi editare la configurazione del bootloader di Windows dicendogli di avviare hda4. Google potrà aiutarti.

----------

## cloc3

probabilmente a te serve qualcosa sul tipo di wingrub.

purtroppo non credo che questo sia il forum giusto per trovare informazioni più dettagliate, perché non si tratta proprio di software attinente a gentoo.

almeno di solito.

----------

## devilheart

puoi tentare con una distribuzione che si avvia dalla chiavetta usb

----------

## luca82

Scusate, ma ho tralasciato due particolari piu che importanti:

Il mio laptop non ha floppy/cdrom e non ho una chaivetta USB, ho una fotocamera con collegamento USB ma non ho mai provato se funziona, anche perche' la scheda di memoria e' solo 64mb...

Provero' a dare un'occhiata a wingrub nel frattempo...

----------

## luca82

Ho provato con wingrub, ma sembra che cerchi grub sull'hda4 ma in realta' io ho lilo... e quindi non parte.   :Sad: 

Conoscete qualche metodo per avviare nonso un'immagine di un floppy disk MS-DOS, cosi da poter lanciare tramite loadlin.exe l'immagine di un cd linux per l'installazione opportunamente copiato sulla partizione di windows?

Avete altri suggerimenti?

----------

## cloc3

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Avete altri suggerimenti?

 

nulla di immediatamente risolutivo, purtroppo.

però tempo fa avevo installato un topologilinux che mi aveva costretto a giocare con il bootloader di windows.

Ricordo vagamente che si doveva modificare un solo file nascosto di windows e che avevo trovato istruzioni in giro per google.

prova magari anche qui.

----------

## GiRa

Installa VMWare (server che è gratis), avvia la ISO del LiveCD di Gentoo e fai chroot  :Very Happy: 

----------

## luca82

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Installa VMWare (server che è gratis), avvia la ISO del LiveCD di Gentoo e fai chroot 

 

ho gia' provato, ma il disco (MBR penso) e' protetto da scrittura e quando provo ad avviare lilo ricevo un errore.

----------

## GiRa

Scusa ma come cavolo ci hai instrallato Gentoo la prima volta?

----------

## randomaze

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> ho gia' provato, ma il disco (MBR penso) e' protetto da scrittura e quando provo ad avviare lilo ricevo un errore.

 

Che errore?

Se sicuro che non sia attiva qualche strana opzione del BIOS per proteggere l'MBR?

----------

## luca82

 *GiRa wrote:*   

> Scusa ma come cavolo ci hai instrallato Gentoo la prima volta?

 

Per installarlo ho usato un altro portatile con il lettore cd...

----------

## luca82

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luca82 wrote:*   ho gia' provato, ma il disco (MBR penso) e' protetto da scrittura e quando provo ad avviare lilo ricevo un errore. 
> 
> Che errore?
> 
> Se sicuro che non sia attiva qualche strana opzione del BIOS per proteggere l'MBR?

 

Non credo che ci sia nessuna opzione strana, almeno credo, perche' prima avevo installato lilo e poi windows ha sovrascritto il MBR... penso che magari sia protetto da scrittura da windows o da vmware perche' e' il MBR dell'unico hard disk...

Comunque l'errore e' questo:

```
#lilo

Device  0x0300: Inconsistent partition table, 2nd entry

  CHS address in PT:  63:0:1  -->  LBA  (59535)

  LBA address in PT:  1012095  -->  CHS  (1071:0:1)

Fatal: Either FIX-TABLE or IGNORE-TABLE must be specified

If not sure, first try IGNORE-TABLE (-P ignore)
```

e se provo

```
#lilo -P ignore

Device  0x0300: Inconsistent partition table, 2nd entry

  CHS address in PT:  63:0:1  -->  LBA  (59535)

  LBA address in PT:  1012095  -->  CHS  (1071:0:1)

The partition table is *NOT* being adjusted.

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda2 doesn't have a valid boot signature
```

e /dev/hda2 e' la partizione con sopra windows

```
#lilo -P fix

Device  0x0300: Inconsistent partition table, 2nd entry

  CHS address in PT:  63:0:1  -->  LBA  (59535)

  LBA address in PT:  1012095  -->  CHS  (1071:0:1)

Writing modified partition table to device 0x0300

Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda2 doesn't have a valid boot signature
```

----------

## randomaze

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Comunque l'errore e' questo:
> 
> ```
> #lilo
> 
> ...

 

Quei messaggi li sopra ti stanno dicendo qualcosa, ascoltali.

Ripartiamo dal comando:

```
fdisk -l /dev/hdX
```

----------

## luca82

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *luca82 wrote:*   Comunque l'errore e' questo:
> 
> ```
> #lilo
> 
> ...

 

Si avevo provato e avevo visto che in nessuna delle partizione c'era la * nella colonna del boot...

Se rendo /dev/hda2 bootabile e' "sicuro" che non rovino qualcosa? perche' adesso fa il boot da /dev/hda2...

----------

## federico

Al limite sara' ignorata la questione del bootable ma non rovini nulla

Fede

----------

## luca82

Ho provato a settare il flag di boot per la partizione /dev/hda2

Ho riavviato tutto, ma quando provo ad installare lilo continua a dirmi che la partizione /dev/hda2 non e' una partizione di boot valida e non lo installa...   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *luca82 wrote:*   

> Ho provato a settare il flag di boot per la partizione /dev/hda2
> 
> Ho riavviato tutto, ma quando provo ad installare lilo continua a dirmi che la partizione /dev/hda2 non e' una partizione di boot valida e non lo installa...  

 

Posta il lilo.conf....

----------

## luca82

```
lba32

# MBR to install LILO to:

boot = /dev/hda

map = /boot/.map

bitmap = /boot/mepis.bmp

bmp-colors = 2,,,3,,

bmp-table = 90p,160p,1,15,17

bmp-timer = 400p,148p,3,2

read-only

# Here you can select the secondary loader to install.  A few

# examples is:

#

#    boot-text.b

#    boot-menu.b

#    boot-bmp.b

#

#install = /boot/boot-menu.b   # Note that for lilo-22.5.5 or later you

                              # do not need boot-{text,menu,bmp}.b in

                              # /boot, as they are linked into the lilo

                              # binary.

#menu-scheme=Wb

prompt

# If you always want to see the prompt with a 15 second timeout:

#timeout=150

delay = 50

# Normal VGA console

vga = normal

# VESA console with size 1024x768x16:

#vga = 791

#

# End LILO global section

#

#

# Linux bootable partition config begins

#

image = /boot/vmlinuz

   root = /dev/hda4

   label = Gentoo

   #append="video=vesafb-tng:mtrr,ywrap,1024x768-32@60"

   append="apm=on acpi=off"

image = /boot/vmlinuz.old

   root = /dev/hda4

   label = Gentoo-old

image = /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-usermode

   root = /dev/hda4

   label = UserMode

# Linux bootable partition config ends

other = /dev/hda2

   label = Winzoz

   #table = /dev/hda
```

----------

## luca82

Sono riuscito a fare il boot da rete di un floppy di avvio windows98, poi ho usato linld per caricare la mia linux box...

Ma se provo a lanciare lilo ottengo lo stesso errore che ottenevo prima con vmware...

Ormai inizio a pensare che il mio hd sta tirando le cuoia

----------

## luca82

Ho provato ancora (sempre con il boot da rete) e questa volta ha digerito il comando

```
lilo -P fix
```

e finalmente ho nuovamente lilo nel MBR     :Very Happy: 

Adesso tutto funziona come "dio comanda"

Grazie

----------

